# Problème d'accès à certains sites internet



## alexismed (1 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

après maintes recherches sur le net et sur ce forum, je vous explique mon problème...

Je possède un macbook air sous Mountain Lion, j'accède à internet grâce à mon réseau wifi chez Free. 

Le problème est que je n'arrive pas à accéder à CERTAINS sites internet, tel qu'allocine, ebookers... Avec le meme réseau wifi, je peux avoir accès à ces sites via mon pc portable. 

Mes recherches m'ont emmené sur la piste du serveur DNS , j'ai mis celui de google (8.8.8.8), mais cela n'a pas résolu mon problème. 

J'ai utilisé deux navigateurs différents (Safari et Google Chrome) sans succès. 

Auriez vous des pistes pour m'aider?

Merci!


----------



## r e m y (1 Septembre 2012)

Quels messages d'erreur quand tu essaies d'accéder à AlloCiné par exemple?

Est-ce que tu n'y accèdes pas du tout? Ou est-ce juste la page qui ne s'affiche pas?


----------



## alexismed (2 Septembre 2012)

Quand je veux aller sur allociné par exemple, la barre de chargement (bleue) sur safari commence à charger, puis s'arrete, elle n'avance plus et la page ne se charge pas... Aucun message n'apparait. la page reste vierge


----------



## r e m y (2 Septembre 2012)

Alors ce n'est pas un problème de DNS. Safari trouve bien la page mais n'arrive pas à la charger
Est-ce que le module FlashPlayer est bien à jour?

Essaie avec Firefox par exemple.


----------



## alexismed (2 Septembre 2012)

Alors, je viens de remettre la dernière version de Flash Player, sans succès... et j'ai essayé avec Firefox, toujours sans succès... 

Effectivement je pense aussi que Safari trouve le site mais n'arrive pas à le charger.

Devrais-je emmener l'ordinateur chez l'Apple Store pour régler ça?


----------



## David95fr (11 Février 2014)

En 2014 sous l'OSX 10.9.1 j'ai exactement le meme soucis.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2014)

David95fr a dit:


> En 2014 sous l'OSX 10.9.1 j'ai exactement le meme soucis.


tester sur une  session  crée par mavericks ( ou invité)
ou
 via Chrome ( qui n'utilise pas le FP du mac)


----------



## David95fr (12 Février 2014)

meme soucis. :/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h38 ----------

meme soucis.


----------



## goof65 (2 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.
Je rencontre le même soucis.
quelques sites inaccessibles depuis mon mac (macbook pro unibody, snow léopard, osx 10.6.8)

qu'importe le navigateur (chrome, firefox, safari), il m'est impossible de naviguer sur mediapart.fr, thoughtmaybe.com ou encore frandroid... alors qu'ils sont parfaitement accessibles depuis pc et tablettes sur le même wifi.

je n'ai pas de par-feu, pas d'antivirus ou autre filtre activé.
J'ai testé différents DNS, suivi les conseils trouvés sur la toile.
Rien de concluant.

N'étant pas le seul dans ce cas, quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé une solution autre que repartir à zéro avec un formatage et une réinstal ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

 peux-tu STP citer d'autres sites inaccessibles ?

Les 3 que tu as déjà donnés ont en commun que leur adresse IP commence par 104.

Dans le Terminal, saisis : _ifconfig_ (+touche Entrée) et donne le résultat (copié-collé).


----------



## goof65 (2 Novembre 2014)

Salut Renaud.
Bien vu le coup du 104.

Voila ce que ça donne : 

lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
    ether 00:26:4a:07:1d:4c 
    media: autoselect
    status: inactive
en1: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
    ether 00:26:08:e1:d2:06 
    inet6 fe80::226:8ff:fee1:d206%en1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5 
    inet 192.168.0.34 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
    media: autoselect
    status: active
fw0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 4078
    lladdr 00:26:4a:ff:fe:07:1d:4c 
    media: autoselect <full-duplex>
    status: inactive
en2: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
    ether 00:26:08:c0:9f:10 
    media: autoselect
    status: inactive
vnic0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
    ether 00:1c:42:00:00:08 
    inet 10.211.55.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.211.55.255
    media: autoselect
    status: active
vnic1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
    ether 00:1c:42:00:00:09 
    inet 10.37.129.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.37.129.255
    media: autoselect
    status: active


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2014)

Perso, je ne suis pas compétent en réseaux, je t'invite seulement à fournir le maximum d'infos pour avoir plus de chances d'avoir des réponses.

Précise par exemple quel FAI, comment te connectes-tu à Internet, je vois que tu as 2 vnic (Parallels ?), etc... toute info peut aider.

Arrives-tu à pinguer les sites en question en utilisant leur adresse IP ?

www.thoughtmaybe.com : 104.28.28.65

www.mediapart.fr : 104.20.17.20

www.frandroid.com : 104.28.3.19


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir,
Peux-tu faire dans le Terminal un:
netstat -r (pour voir si dans les routes, il n'y a pas un réseau commençant par 104)
Regarde aussi le fichier /etc/hosts


----------



## goof65 (2 Novembre 2014)

Alors pour le ping, tout roule. toutes les url et ip fonctionnent.
Par contre, je ne sais pas ce qu'est un "vnic"...

Bon, après vérif, pas de réseau commençant par 104 avec netstat -r.
J'avais déjà regardé le fichier host, mais rien là non plus...

Je suis chez free, en wifi. Mais je répète que tous ces sites sont accessibles depuis pc et tablettes sur ce même réseau wifi. Donc, ça m'étonnerais que cela vienne du fournisseur d'accès. Je penche plutôt pour un truc qui coince directement sur le mac.

Je viens de trouver une nouvelle url qui est bloquée :
http://www.pommehappy.fr/
ip :  213.186.33.87

Ca s'arrange pas


----------



## goof65 (3 Novembre 2014)

nouveaux sites inaccessibles depuis mon mac :
http://www.agenceinfolibre.fr
ip : 104.28.4.46

http://croah.fr
ip : 104.28.12.31


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Novembre 2014)

Fais:
ping croah.fr  
ping 104.28.13.31
Si le premier ping ne marche pas, et le second oui, c&#8217;est qu&#8217;il y a un pb dns.
Essaye aussi de faire un nslookup croah.fr   (on verra alors quels sont les dns sollicités)

Curieux aussi que tu aie des vnic (interfaces réseau virtuelles), comme l&#8217;a dit Renaud.
As-tu installé un autre OS sur ta machine, du genre un unix solaris?.
Mais bon, les interfaces sont inactives, et ont des adresses IP privées; Donc ça ne devrait pas gêner.

As-tu un antivirus, un firewall du marcché, du genre LittleSnitch, Intégo,etc?

Tu peux aussi essayer de baisser la taille de la MTU dans ta configuration réseau.
Par défaut, elle est à 1500.
Passe la à 1400.
Si ça change rien, remets la à 1500.

Après, il ne restera plus qu'une trace réseau pour essayer de comprendre...


----------



## goof65 (3 Novembre 2014)

les deux ping fonctionnent (url et ip)
voici le résultat nslookup croah.fr

> croah.fr
Server:        8.8.8.8
Address:    8.8.8.8#53

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    croah.fr
Address: 104.28.12.31
Name:    croah.fr
Address: 104.28.13.31

J'ai en effet un windows intallé en parallèle. Mais pas d'antivirus ou de firewall.


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Novembre 2014)

Donc, ce nest ni un pb dns, ni de routage.

Essaye de baisser la MTU à 1400. Cest une piste. Jy crois un peu

Autrement, en désespoir de cause, on peut tjs faire une trace (pour une connexion croah.fr, par exemple)  pour essayer de comprendre.
Dans le Terminal:
sudo tcpdump -i en0 host 104.28.13.31  (mets en0 ou en1 en fct de linterface active dans ifconfig).
Ensuite, à partir du navigateur, essaye de te connecter à croah.fr
Ça doit défiler dans la fenêtre Terminal. On aura alors une trace réseau


----------



## kasimodem (3 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà constaté ce problème dans le passé sur Safari et j'avais pu le résoudre avec cette page :
http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/TS3408

A voir si ça peut vous aider.


----------



## goof65 (4 Novembre 2014)

Salut à tous.
MTU baissée à 1400.
- Aucun changement. Dommage

J'ai essayé tcpdump en fonction de l'interface active (ici en0) (suis au taf en ethernet).
mais rien ne se passe en rechargeant la page dans le terminal. Rien qui défile.

sudo tcpdump -i en0 host 104.28.13.31
Password:
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on en0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes

J'ai aussi essayé avec l'IP 104.28.12.31
Toujours rien 

Voici l'ifconfig correspondant :
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
en0: flags=8963<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1400
    ether 00:26:4a:07:1d:4c 
    inet6 fe80::226:4aff:fe07:1d4c%en0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
    inet 192.168.1.15 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
    media: 100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control>
    status: active
en1: flags=8963<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1400
    ether 00:26:08:e1:d2:06 
    media: autoselect (<unknown type>)
    status: inactive
fw0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 4078
    lladdr 00:26:4a:ff:fe:07:1d:4c 
    media: autoselect <full-duplex>
    status: inactive
en2: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
    ether 00:26:08:c0:9f:10 
    media: autoselect
    status: inactive
vnic0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
    ether 00:1c:42:00:00:08 
    inet 10.211.55.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.211.55.255
    media: autoselect
    status: active
vnic1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
    ether 00:1c:42:00:00:09 
    inet 10.37.129.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.37.129.255
    media: autoselect
    status: active


Kasimodem, je n'ai pas encore pu tester ta proposition.
Je vous tiens au jus les gars.
Merci en tout cas. 


D'autres données si ça vous est utile... 

Ping a démarré&#8230;

PING 104.28.13.31 (104.28.13.31): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 104.28.13.31: icmp_seq=0 ttl=53 time=44.404 ms
64 bytes from 104.28.13.31: icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=41.044 ms
64 bytes from 104.28.13.31: icmp_seq=2 ttl=53 time=44.443 ms
64 bytes from 104.28.13.31: icmp_seq=3 ttl=53 time=43.652 ms
64 bytes from 104.28.13.31: icmp_seq=4 ttl=53 time=44.857 ms
64 bytes from 104.28.13.31: icmp_seq=5 ttl=53 time=44.147 ms
64 bytes from 104.28.13.31: icmp_seq=6 ttl=53 time=43.450 ms
64 bytes from 104.28.13.31: icmp_seq=7 ttl=53 time=44.594 ms
64 bytes from 104.28.13.31: icmp_seq=8 ttl=53 time=44.001 ms
64 bytes from 104.28.13.31: icmp_seq=9 ttl=53 time=43.245 ms

--- 104.28.13.31 ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 41.044/43.784/44.857/1.036 ms


Traceroute a démarré&#8230;

traceroute to 104.28.13.31 (104.28.13.31), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
traceroute: sendto: No route to host
 1 traceroute: wrote 104.28.13.31 52 chars, ret=-1
 *traceroute: sendto: No route to host
traceroute: wrote 104.28.13.31 52 chars, ret=-1
 *traceroute: sendto: No route to host
traceroute: wrote 104.28.13.31 52 chars, ret=-1


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

 questions : 

1. utilises-tu PeerGuardian ?

2. installe Etrecheck (<--clic), et poste ici le résultat, please.


----------



## Polo35230 (4 Novembre 2014)

Alors le tcpdump était bien paramètré; Mais rien ne sort par en0
Le truc curieux, cest que les deux interfaces vnic sont actives, et si les connexions qui ne marchent pas passaient par là?
Tu pourrais tamuser à faire deux essais en remplaçant, dans le tcpdump en0 par vnic0 (et faire un essai de connexion à croha.fr) puis par vnic1.
Peux-tu faire un netstat -r et le poster STP?

Un truc curieux chez toi, cest que le ping 104.28.13.31 marche, mais pas le traceroute. Logiquement, il devrait au moins aller jusquà la box


----------



## goof65 (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à  tous.
Bon, alors mon ordi n'edst vraiment pas copain avec les IP commençant par 104. C'est certain ! j'ai trouvé quelques urls innaccessibles avec un ip en 104.xxx
le dernier en date :
http://www.tickld.com
IP : 104.16.26.6

A Kasimodem : j'ai testé ta solution, mais rien n'a changé.
Merci quand même.

A Renaud31 : Oui, j'ai installé peerguardian. Par contre, il n'est pas ouvert quand je navigue. Peut-il avoir une incidence sur la navigation même si le programme n'est pas lancé ?

Pas encore eu le temps de tester etrecheck.
M'en occupe rapidement.

A Polo, j'ai testé tcdump Vnic0 et Vnic1... toujours rien... 
Voici les résultats du netstat :
netstat -r
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination              Gateway            Flags        Refs      Use   Netif Expire
default                 192.168.1.1        UGSc           68        0       en0
10.37.129/24             link#9             UC              3        0      vnic1
10.37.129.2        0:1c:42:0:0:9      UHLWI           1        2      lo0
10.37.129.255           link#9          UHLWbI          3     1050    vnic1
10.211.55/24             link#8             UC              3        0      vnic0
10.211.55.2        0:1c:42:0:0:8      UHLWI           0      327     lo0
10.211.55.255         link#8            UHLWbI          1     1054    vnic0
127                          localhost          UCS             0        0       lo0
localhost                    localhost          UH              3    36622    lo0
169.254                    link#4             UCS             0        0       en0
192.168.1                 link#4             UCS             3        0       en0
192.168.1.1      0:12:ef:e1:ad:48   UHLWI          92      808     en0    249
192.168.1.9            localhost            UHS             1     1351     lo0
192.168.1.16     0:e0:1c:3c:79:c6   UHLWI           0        0       en0   1154
192.168.1.255         link#4             UHLWbI          2     1124    en0

Internet6:
Destination               Gateway            Flags         Netif Expire
localhost                     localhost          UH              lo0
fe80::%lo0                 localhost          Uc              lo0
localhost                     link#1             UHL             lo0
fe80::%en0                 link#4             UC              en0
goofbook-pro.local 0:26:4a:7:1d:4c    UHL             lo0
fe80::%en1                 link#5             UC              en1
ff01::                         localhost          Um              lo0
ff02::                         localhost          UmC             lo0
ff02::                         link#4             UmC             en0
ff02::                         link#5             UmC             en1


Voilou.
J'vous tiens au jus pour etrecheck. 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h16 ----------

Voici les resultats :

EtreCheck version : 2.0.11 (98)
Rapport créé le 11 novembre 2014 11:17:53 HNEC

Informations matérielles : &#8505;&#65039;
    MacBook Pro (17 pouces, mi-2009) (Verifié)
    MacBook Pro - modèle : MacBookPro5,2
    1 2.8 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo CPU : 2-core
    8 GB RAM 
        BANK 0/DIMM0
            4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz ok
        BANK 1/DIMM0
            4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz ok
    Bluetooth: Vieux - Handoff/Airdrop2 pas disponible
    Wireless:  en1: 802.11 a/b/g/n

Informations vidéo : &#8505;&#65039;
    NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT - VRAM : 512 MB
        spdisplays_display_connector 
        spdisplays_display_connector 
    NVIDIA GeForce 9400M - VRAM : 256 MB
        Color LCD 1920 x 1200
        spdisplays_display_connector 

Logiciel du système : &#8505;&#65039;
    Mac OS X 10.6.8 (10K549) - Disponibilité : 6 jours 19:0:51

Informations des disques : &#8505;&#65039;
    OCZ-AGILITY3 disk0 : (223,57 GB)
    Statut S.M.A.R.T. : Vérifié
        - (disk0s1) <non monté>  : 210 Mo 
        OCZ HD (disk0s2) /  [Startup] : 224.04 Go (9.89 Go libre) (Fabile !)
        OCZ SAVE (disk0s3) /Volumes/OCZ SAVE  : 15.54 Go (2.12 Go libre)

    ST95005620AS disk1 : (465,76 GB)
    Statut S.M.A.R.T. : Vérifié
        - (disk1s1) <non monté>  : 210 Mo 
        DISQUEMOU (disk1s2) /Volumes/DISQUEMOU  : 499.76 Go (43.81 Go libre)

Informations USB : &#8505;&#65039;
    Apple Inc. Built-in iSight 
    Apple, Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad 
    Apple Computer, Inc. IR Receiver 
    Apple Inc. BRCM2046 Hub 
        Apple Inc. Bluetooth USB Host Controller 

Fichiers de configuration : &#8505;&#65039;
    /etc/hosts - Nombre : 15

Extensions du noyau : &#8505;&#65039;
        /Applications/DAEMON Tools Lite.app
    [désengagé]    com.disc-soft.DAEMONTools.VirtualSCSIBus (1.0.1 - SDK 10.7) Aide

        /Applications/PeerGuardian.app
    [engagé]    xxx.qnation.PeerGuardian (1.1.11 - SDK 10.2) Aide

        /Library/Parallels/Parallels Service.app
    [engagé]    com.parallels.kext.prl_hid_hook (5.0 9308.543312) Aide
    [engagé]    com.parallels.kext.prl_hypervisor (5.0 9308.543312) Aide
    [engagé]    com.parallels.kext.prl_netbridge (5.0 9308.543312) Aide
    [engagé]    com.parallels.kext.prl_usb_connect (5.0 9308.543312) Aide
    [engagé]    com.parallels.kext.prl_vnic (5.0 9308.543312) Aide

        /System/Library/Extensions
    [désengagé]    au.com.glassechidna.heimdall_usb_shield (6.0) Aide
    [désengagé]    com.wacom.kext.wacomtablet (6.1.5) Aide

Éléments de démarrage : &#8505;&#65039;
    ParallelsDesktopTransporter : Chemin : /Library/StartupItems/ParallelsDesktopTransporter
    Les éléments de démarrage sont obsolètes et ne fonctionnent plus dans les futures versions dOS X

Daemons de lancement systèmes avec un problème : &#8505;&#65039;
    [désengagé]    org.samba.winbindd.plist Aide

Représentants de lancement : &#8505;&#65039;
    [désengagé]    com.adobe.AAM.Updater-1.0.plist Aide
    [en marche]    com.epson.epw.agent.plist Aide
    [engagé]    com.parallels.desktop.launch.plist Aide
    [en marche]    com.wacom.wacomtablet.plist Aide

Daemons de lancements : &#8505;&#65039;
    [engagé]    com.adobe.fpsaud.plist Aide
    [invalid?]    com.adobe.SwitchBoard.plist Aide
    [en marche]    com.parallels.desktop.launchdaemon.plist Aide
    [engagé]    jp.co.canon.MasterInstaller.plist Aide
    [en marche]    org.opensc.pcscd.autostart.plist Aide
    [engagé]    xxx.qnation.PeerGuardian.locum.plist Aide

Représentants de lancement pour lutilisateur : &#8505;&#65039;
    [engagé]    com.adobe.AAM.Updater-1.0.plist Aide
    [engagé]    com.adobe.ARM.[...].plist Aide
    [échec]    com.apple.CSConfigDotMacCert-@me.com-SharedServices.Agent.plist
    [engagé]    com.BlueStacks.AppPlayer.LogRotator.plist Aide
    [engagé]    com.BlueStacks.AppPlayer.Service.plist Aide
    [engagé]    com.BlueStacks.AppPlayer.UninstallAgent.plist Aide
    [engagé]    com.BlueStacks.AppPlayer.UpdaterAgent.plist Aide
    [engagé]    com.google.keystone.agent.plist Aide
    [engagé]    com.veoh.webplayer.startup.plist Aide

Éléments Ouverture : &#8505;&#65039;
    uHD-Agent    Application (/Applications/BlueStacks.app/Contents/Runtime/uHD-Agent.app)
    MenuBarFilter    ApplicationCaché (/Applications/MenuBarFilter.app)
    MagicMenu    Application (/Applications/StuffIt Archive Manager.app/Contents/MacOS/MagicMenu.app)
    Skype    Application (/Applications/Skype.app)
    Dropbox    Application (/Applications/Dropbox.app)
    Mail    Application (/Applications/Mail.app)
    pploader    Application (/Applications/PeerGuardian.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/pploader.app)
    pplogger    Application (/Applications/PeerGuardian.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/pplogger.app)
    Android File Transfer Agent    Application (/Users/[expurgé]/Library/Application Support/Google/Android File Transfer/Android File Transfer Agent.app)
    CNQL1213_ButtonManager    ApplicationCaché (/Library/CFMSupport/CNQL1213_ButtonManager.app)

Plug-ins internet : &#8505;&#65039;
    WacomNetscape : Version : 1.1.0-5 Aide
    Google Earth Web Plug-in : Version : 7.1 Aide
    WacomSafari : Version : 1.1.0-5 Aide
    RealPlayer Plugin : Version : (null) Aide
    AdobePDFViewerNPAPI : Version : 11.0.09 - SDK 10.6 Aide
    FlashPlayer-10.6 : Version : 15.0.0.189 - SDK 10.6 Aide
    Silverlight : Version : 5.1.20125.0 - SDK 10.6 Aide
    Flash Player : Version : 15.0.0.189 - SDK 10.6 Aide
    QuickTime Plugin : Version : 7.6.6
    iPhotoPhotocast : Version : 7.0
    AdobePDFViewer : Version : 11.0.09 - SDK 10.6 Aide
    EPPEX Plugin : Version : 10.0 Aide
    JavaAppletPlugin : Version : 13.9.8 - SDK 10.6 Vérifier la version

Plug-ins internets pour utilisateur : &#8505;&#65039;
    BlueStacks Install Detector : Version : 0.2.5 - SDK 10.6 Aide

Plug-ins audios : &#8505;&#65039;
    iSightAudio : Version : 7.6.6

Panneaux de préférences tiers : &#8505;&#65039;
    Flash Player  Aide
    Growl  Aide
    MacFUSE  Aide
    Paragon NTFS for Mac ® OS X  Aide
    WacomTablet  Aide

Time Machine : &#8505;&#65039;
    Informations Time Machine nécessitent OS X 10.7 "Lion" ou plus tard.

Lutilisation du CPU par processus : &#8505;&#65039;
        15%    firefox
         9%    plugin-container
         4%    WindowServer
         1%    fontd
         1%    Skype

Lutilisation de la mémoire par processus : &#8505;&#65039;
    1.19 Go    firefox
    283 Mo    plugin-container
    223 Mo    Mail
    223 Mo    mds
    180 Mo    WindowServer

Informations de la mémoire virtuelle : &#8505;&#65039;
    2.78 Go    RAM Disponible
    3.24 Go    RAM Active
    1.51 Go    RAM Inactive
    796 Mo    RAM Résidente
    1.55 Go    Pages entrants
    0 o    Sorties pages


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2014)

goof65 a dit:


> A Renaud31 : Oui, j'ai installé peerguardian. Par contre, il n'est pas ouvert quand je navigue.
> 
> Extensions du noyau : &#8505;&#65039;
> /Applications/PeerGuardian.app
> ...


Bonjour,

 sauf erreur de ma part, PeeGuardian est lancé à l'ouverture de session (Eléments ouverture).

Regarde ce sujet à partir du post #14, teste, et vois si ça règle le problème.
http://forums.macg.co/imac/connexion-internet-bloquee-bout-de-quelques-minutes-1207885.html


----------



## goof65 (11 Novembre 2014)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> sauf erreur de ma part, PeeGuardian est lancé à l'ouverture de session (Eléments ouverture).
> 
> ...




Well done ! 
C'est bien ça !
toutes les urls fonctionnent.

Un  grand merci à vous 

Du coup, y-a-t'il un paramétrage de peerguardian qui autorise les IP non intrusives mais continue de bloquer les indésirable ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2014)

goof65 a dit:


> Du coup, y-a-t'il un paramétrage de peerguardian qui autorise les IP non intrusives mais continue de bloquer les indésirable ?


Perso, je ne sais pas du tout.


----------



## goof65 (11 Novembre 2014)

Boh, s'pas grave.
en tout cas, un grand merci à vous les gars.


----------

